# Haflingers Anyone?



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay, so now I have this 36 square foot Amish built barn with four stalls (that I plan to remodel into on large box stall), and my husband tells me, the barn is yours, the workshop is mine.....Oh my, I hope he doesn't live to regret that because I'm looking at it after one month (and looking forward to doing a LOT of shoveling in the near future) and thinking, I need to put something in that big stall I'm planning to build!

I've had horses before. Apps, two mares, back almost 30 years ago and love horses probably more than I love dogs...sorry guys. My father was in the original US Army Calvary. I still have pictures of him on his horse and in
full military uniform. He rode in military precision drills, pyramid riding and jumping, you name it. He was also a farrier so I guess I come by it honestly.

So I tell my husband, okay, I'm thinking about getting a horse next spring. My logic behind this is that we can stake it out to 'trim' the brush in the ditch where the tractor can't reach it and we can also use it for local transportation since just about everybody else around us does..

Actually, my husband isn't all that adverse to the idea as he has been playing around with the idea of making a composite carbon/epoxy type of buggy. He suggested I talk to our neighbor who owns Haflingers and see if maybe I could get one from him. Or he could find one for me. He currently has a 5 month old Haflinger/Belgium cross filly that I've chased down a time or two.

Truthfully, I have no experience with this breed other than the fact that I know our neighbor has 4 or 5 of them that he uses on his farm (Amish) as a working team and saddle horses. I've ridden in a Haflinger drawn buggy and was impressed by their willingness to work and intelligence.

I'm wondering how good of a saddle horse they make. Wikipedia says that they are used for saddle and have a nice gait. But some input would be appreciated. I'm a little dusty about this having been away from horses for so long.Anyone have any experience with this breed?


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

My 5'11'' husband rides a 13.3 haflinger, had back problems and loves her. She is smooth, wide backed and comfy. Very well behaved most of the time, comes when called, and we wished we had 2.


All this and we bought her at age 18, now 20 and acts like 7.


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

I rode a couple of them, and they can be a bit stubborn and strong, since they are drafts. If you can find a nice, well trained one, they're great. But they're not all like that...take your time to find a good one.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I have a Haflinger mare I've had for several years now, got her in a trade. She was around 7 or 8 when I got her, Amish trained/worked and done everything you can do with a horse in harness single and double, and broke to ride. I've ridden her a couple of times, bareback, but not enough to evaluate how she is under saddle. She is totally reliable in harness and then some.

She's the lawn service in summer ... grass, weeds, fence rows ... no problems with her at all on a picket chain. She will, like a lot of the draft breeds, get pushy if you let her, I need to remind her every so often that you don't pull on the lead rope, you don't edge into someone or push past them ... that kind of thing. She's never been spooky or nasty, ever, but she is a good example of the old saying "Give her an inch and she'll take a mile".


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I have had quite a few horses over the years and in September brought home a 4 year old haflinger.
She is my favorite and also the most pain in the butt horse I've ever had. She loves people and is an amazing horse just to have around. She's friendly, my kids LOVE to brush her, she's personality plus. 
I also have to work for every once of respect she gives me. I know the people I bought her from. I KNOW she's a good horse, she tries every trick she can think of on me. I'm sure some of it has to do with her age but in talking to other haflinger owners it seems to be a bit of a trait. 
Once she figures out I'm not going to put up with her she straightens up. She often "pretends" to spook. I say that because she's not really afraid but she's dramatic. She's actually a blast to ride and I love her to pieces. She is awesome to ride through the woods, she's like a little tank and will go through anything. 
I think with a haflinger if your up to the challenge of being tested a lot at first and putting up with their antics they make the most amazing horses. I guess I've just rambled SFM in KY summed it up with this sentence "She's never been spooky or nasty, ever, but she is a good example of the old saying "Give her an inch and she'll take a mile"."


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2005)

Like any horse breed there are good ones and bad ones. I tell people if your going to own a haflinger you need a good sense of humor. They are very smart animals. I am up to 4 now. A 9, 10 and 11 year old and a weanling. Can't imagine ever owning another breed. Best if they have a job. Each of mine has a unique personality. I have an over achiever, a clown and a mare that loves her people but can be a witch to the geldings. The baby - we're just getting to know each other. Get one that is well trained and not spoiled and you will love it. I know several people that ride their haffies and are very happy with them. 
Beth 
NW OH


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Here in the US they are breeding 2 different types, the original short, drafty version, and a longer legged sporty version. The drafty one has the calmer temperament, the sporty one is a little "hotter". 

I would look for the drafty kind.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

Mine is the shorter drafty type and she is the most rugged horse I've ever seen. 

She gets fat when she looks at hay, she's just all around healthy, and her feet are tough as nails.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

They can be stubborn.My niece has two she keeps here.The older mare is being ridden and is now working well after being at the trainers for a month.We have a mare as well we like her very much shes very sensible.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

correct me if im wrong but isnt a Haflinger a draft pony?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mamahen said:


> Here in the US they are breeding 2 different types, the original short, drafty version, and a longer legged sporty version. The drafty one has the calmer temperament, the sporty one is a little "hotter".
> 
> I would look for the drafty kind.


Yep. Not knowing about the two types, several years ago we looked at two of the "newer models" when we were looking for a pony for Caroline. They were very hot and pretty athletic looking too. But not at all appropriate for a 9 year old. She'd have a blast with them now though. Silly secret: i've always wanted to own a haffie and name it Apple Pie.:shrug:


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

I looked at one for my ten year old that was a modern type haffie, too (I diodn't know there were two kinds then, either)- the pony was long legged and fancy and way too much horse for a young kid.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

But they are considered horses, not ponies,even though they stay pony size.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

ya i heard there in the horse class and i also heard there in the pony class so didnt know for sure not really interested in them but did think about it when they were only going for $10-120 at an auction


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

The horse/ pony thing is really weird ... no real consistency.

In the U.S. a pony ... legally, as far as shows are concerned ... is any equine 14.2 hands and under. Anything over 14.2 hands is a "horse" by definition of size. If a it is 14.2 and under, it is shown in pony classes ... 14.2 1/4" and it must be shown in "horse" classes.

And the size has nothing to do with breed. Many breeds, including Arabs, Quarter Horses and Morgans, have individuals that are 14.2 hands or less. If the owner wants to, they can be shown in pony classes regardless of breed and under U.S. horse show regulations, must be shown by a child rider.

An adult "may" ride and show an animal that is 14.2 hands or under, but must show in adult rider classes against horses, there are no pony classes for adults under American Horse Show rules.

Then there are the pony breeds who have individuals that go over 14.2 hands ... the Connemara Pony is a good example. There are many registered in the Connemara Pony breed books who are 15 hands or more. If they are over 14.2 hands they cannot be legally shown in pony classes, but are still registered/ purebred "Connemara Ponies".

There are breed shows that have different rules, the Shetland and Hackney Pony shows allow adults to show ponies legally ... in hand or driving, as these are small ponies ... and pony sized Arabs and Quarter Horses show in their breed shows against their larger competitors as horses, with no size classifications.

It can get really, really confusing ...


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys anything I know better then dairy cows is draft horses, I have worked an shown belgians for 28 years. Halflingers I call baby belgians, they are great animals, do you plan on raising babies from a mare? If not I would go with a gelding less moody every month if you know what I mean. Good luck and don`t get the first one you look at. Thanks Marc.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't know anything about Haflingers, but there is a farm nearby that has them and they are lovely. Not knowing anything about them, most of their horses look like "sport" types to me, though they have a few horses in the "sale" section that look more drafty.

http://www.topolinefarm.com/


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I always think of Haflingers as ponies, because of their size but also because their faces just have that "pony" look.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

We have 6 horses 2 are Haflinger mares. They are the draft type. They definately have more personality than my quarter horses which can lead to trouble. They are the only ones who ever let themselves out . Very sensible and not spooky,curious,and easy keepers. I think like all ponies you are either a pony person or not...


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

I think of them as ponies too- I have a Welsh/Shetland that we joke looks like a Haflinger. She has the nose and blonde mane and tail but no Haflinger in her at all.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

All this talk makes me want to ride one. The aforementioned farm does do guided trail rides with Haflingers. I showed photos to DH and he squealed like a little girl.

"Awww, PONIEEEES!"


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

There is a guy in this county that raises them and they are the sport type. He'd be insulted if you refered to them as Draft Horses.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

There is a man who got into breeding and raising halflingers here in my town..paid some big money for broodstock, now these same horses are advertised on CRAIGSLIST for 650. each. sigh..nice looking horses too.

I always look at Halfies as "miniature belgians"..they just look like someone took a belgian and threw it into the dryer and shrunk it..just like my new wool sweater the kid washed..now it could fit Barbie..


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

mamahen said:


> Here in the US they are breeding 2 different types, the original short, drafty version, and a longer legged sporty version. The drafty one has the calmer temperament, the sporty one is a little "hotter".
> 
> I would look for the drafty kind.


 Of course you would-- your Mulebaby's mom is a drafty type!!!!

Oh, you are aware that Bob died, but the Haflingers remain-- all the really old horses are gone though- the Percherons went to live with the vet, and there is a new stud pony on the premises--Milton Burro also should have some more mule babies hitting the ground next spring.....MommaDonk, though--she just keeps on teaching youngsters how to lead....


----------



## fsgiancola (Oct 30, 2007)

Haflingers! Love them! A freind of mine is using one for 3 day eventing. My freind started the mare herself and doesn't think she'll ever own anything else. Darling little jumper, and sensible! This mare is absolutly willing to do ANYTHING, I think that a lot of the "stubborn" has to do with how they are started. Unless you are looking at getting into timed events, I don't think you can go wrong with a Haflinger!


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I've always ridden small horses. My favorite was a half App, half Morgan mare who looked Morgan but acted App. Stubborn, intelligent, fast and frisky, she used to try and crawl in my lap if I happened to sit down around her. 

She thought she was a dog.

Actually, a funny thing happened over the weekend. My Amish neighbor with the Haflingers came over and told me that if I wanted to ride, I could come over and ride his Haflinger that fouled this past spring any time I wanted. She had a darling Haflinger/Belgium cross filly. Now, I've seen him ride momma and she is a great saddle horse. Infact, he was using her to move a herd of 25 horses and ponies up our road. They started up our driveway with a pony leading the herd (he said that the ponies had taken over the herd and were bossing the horses around, funny) and turning up every drive way they encountered. I told him I thought they were just bringing me a gift.

Later I told my husband, that our neighbor is a crafty little Amish guy and he asked why?
Like I said, he's gonna let me ride his mare a few times and then casually ask if I want to buy her, she's for sale....

I'd probably say yeah immediately as she is broke to ride and pull.

Y'gotta love it.


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

So do have a new Haffie yet?


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Uh oh. DH and I went out and rode some Haffies yesterday. Now WANT.










The mare I am riding is for sale. DH got excited to learn that she drives (and could pull a plow).

http://picasaweb.google.com/topolinefarm/Hollyberry#

The owner will take payments.

This is very, very bad.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

It looks like you've figured out your Christmas gifts, huh?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

She has a nice solid dependable look to her and WE sure aren't going to talk you out of getting her! lol


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Just wondering why she has boots on? Because they normally have really good hooves so you don't want one with foot problems...


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

~NY_Cowgirl~ said:


> Just wondering why she has boots on? Because they normally have really good hooves so you don't want one with foot problems...


They were telling me she had a knee injury several years ago, it's healed now and she is sound, and the boots help keep her that way. I am a horse newbie so I don't know how bad a problem this could be. She didn't show any sort of problems or discomfort on our ride, but it was only a 2 hour ride. 

They did say she shouldn't be worked hard, no endurance type riding, no jumping, that sort of thing (which she wouldn't be at our home anyway). The old injury is the reason she's priced lower than the other horses. I don't know if it's something I should shy away from? I will talk to the owner more about it for sure.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I would get a vet to look at it...if you can. If she didn't show any discomfort during the ride what was she like the next day. My old mare is fine while you are riding her but she acts a little sore and off the next day depending on how and where you rode her.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

So I asked about the old injury and this is what the owner says:

"Yes, Hollyberry has an knee that has a healed fractured carpal bone.
She is sound on it for now but some day will feel some arthritis in it that would
require Bute. She doesn't need anything for now. The only limitation is no HARD riding or driving. She is not a marathon or endurance horse but is perfectly suitable for light riding and trail time. Driving for pleasure or light work (no all day plowing jobs!).

It does not bother her. It will show up if her feet get long or in REALLY cold weather. (she would not be a snow bunny). We keep her trimmed properly and blanket her when it gets cold. Those are the only concessions she needs."

The horse is 15 years old, and the asking price is $2900. 

It seems a lot to pay for a horse that has had an injury, but I know Haflingers don't come cheap and this horse is well trained and as broke as they come, both to ride and drive. We would not be working her hard, mainly easy trail rides (and light work) as we are not into endurance, jumping, competition, etc.

And then of course I have to find tack that fits her, another expense as I know wide-backed horses can be hard to fit.

The owner will sell at half price to a "therapy" home, meaning a 501(c)(3). The fact that riding is therapeutic to me probably doesn't count.  But there is a therapy group here in town that I could lease her out to occasionally, I've actually considered sending my old TB out there at the times I cannot ride. I have surgery coming up at the end of January so wouldn't be able to ride for about 6 weeks afterward. This made me think the timing is bad for getting another horse, but maybe not if I can lease her out to Handi-riders during that time.

So... hmmmm.

I think we will go out there next week for a driving lesson and feel it out a little more. Feel free to throw opinions at me.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

That price seems a little steep for a haflinger that will have problems and can't be used a whole lot.

Of course you don't plan on working her that hard, but for that amount of $$ you should be able to get the same type of haffie, with no injury.

It's hard not to follow your heart - but try to find a few other sellers and try out a few more horses.

You're in California? Move to PA or OH, lots of haflingers here!! At about $800-1000!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah I agree with Mamahen that price is pretty steep for a 15 year old with a old injury. No offence but I personally see a red flag with the old injury, do you really want to take on something that will keep getting more and more expensive the older it gets??


----------

